# Mouse clicks with Applescript



## PGTips (Aug 4, 2007)

Hello there, Im trying to automate a process with an application. What I'd like to do is to get Applescript to simulate a left/right mouse button click on a certain region of the screen (where a button will be). There's basically a sequence of buttons that needs to be clicked and the application sadly is written in Qt and has no Automator support 

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PGTips (Aug 7, 2007)

Bumping for the greater good, and also because I've managed to solve my own problem. Here's the solution for posterity's sake. 

Applescript doesn't have the built-in support for reading/sending mouse-clicks in such a way. To achieve that, a plug-in is required. However, since most of the plug-ins I've found were for Mac OS 9 and don't work on OS X on Intel, I had to try something different.

In comes Automator Virtual Input. It allows you to create a work flow that involves reading mouse input and sending mouse clicks to a specific region. It's shareware but it does what I need. 

With a bit of applescripting and the automator workflow, I've managed to solve my problem.


----------

